# Side dishes or veggies..........



## stillhunter (Feb 4, 2016)

I love taters and onions, simple, easy and hard to mess up unless you burn them.
When I camped out a lot I always brought a bag of taters and onions and some butter.
Set 2 small logs just apart enough to set a cast iron pan on them w the ends stuck in the edge of the fire.
rake some coals into the slot between the logs, set the pan down and toss in a half stick of butter.
add thinnish sliced taters and onions, salt and pepper and cook stirring about every 5 minutes till browned and somewhat soft. It smells delightful while cooking and is delicious.
We also often fried bacon in the skillet and cooked the mess in the bacon grease...........YUM

I make a dish of them in the oven now and then
Slice 2/4 baking taters into 1/8-1/4" coins
slice 2/4 onions in coins same thickness.
oil a glass baking dish/caserole w evoo
toss the taters w more evoo and chopped garlic,salt,pepper in a large bowl and lay the rounded tips of the taters at one end of the dish. Then and lay a row of tatter coins against them, tilted about 45*
lay coins of onion/tatter/onions and repeat to fill the dish full of the tilted tater/onion stack.
sprinkle more chopped garlic on top and bake @ 350 till brown on the bottom and tatters are soft about 45 mins.
served w some sour cream or just by itself, it's worth the time it takes to assemble.


----------



## svk (Feb 4, 2016)

stillhunter said:


> I love taters and onions, simple, easy and hard to mess up unless you burn them.
> When I camped out a lot I always brought a bag of taters and onions and some butter.
> Set 2 small logs just apart enough to set a cast iron pan on them w the ends stuck in the edge of the fire.
> rake some coals into the slot between the logs, set the pan down and toss in a half stick of butter.
> ...


I do that very same thing but use butter instead and sprinkle a package of onion soup mix over the top. Great with fried or grilled fish.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (Feb 6, 2016)

stillhunter said:


> I love taters and onions, simple, easy and hard to mess up unless you burn them.
> When I camped out a lot I always brought a bag of taters and onions and some butter.
> Set 2 small logs just apart enough to set a cast iron pan on them w the ends stuck in the edge of the fire.
> rake some coals into the slot between the logs, set the pan down and toss in a half stick of butter.
> ...



*good thread topic!* glad u started it.

_>It smells delightful while cooking and is delicious_

everything seems to smell so delightful and tastes so extra good! when cooking outdoors, especially over an open fire in a cast iron pan. I am not just too sure what it is, but in line with this thinking I am pretty sure everything I prepare in the country at the farm... tastes better. even if it's what I brought with me from city life. 

my side tonite was some spuds I had baked outdoors in *Brutus*, my outdoor fireplace... and I fried them along with a grilled steak... side of refried spuds tasted good. but then I was hungry from a long day til past dark-thirty on yard chores. but for next few days, my place will shine well in the neighborhood... well other than the cord of unsplit oak in front drive...  

ribeye steak dinner for 2; refried out-of-doors campfire baked spuds, salad, too.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (Feb 14, 2016)

tonite's dinner was rather special... absolutely delicious! had a sid with it, beans I put up last summer.

Blue Lake Bush Beans... glad I did, they sure are tasty once cooked... look a lil dull in the butter shot, but weren't. must be camera and light...

 *Valentines Day!*  Dinner Menu w/side...

loaded baked potato, lamb chops, ribeye, and fresh frozen garden buttered beans... scrumptious!

ps: that is not a dinner plate!, serving platter...


----------



## stillhunter (Feb 15, 2016)

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> tonite's dinner was rather special... absolutely delicious! had a sid with it, beans I put up last summer.
> 
> Blue Lake Bush Beans... glad I did, they sure are tasty once cooked... look a lil dull in the butter shot, but weren't. must be camera and light...
> 
> ...



I used to grow some BLBBeans at our last abode. I was a amazed at how fast/lush they grew and produced buckets of beans almost everyday. They also have a wonderful flavor.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (Feb 15, 2016)

stillhunter said:


> I used to grow some BLBBeans at our last abode. I was a amazed at how fast/lush they grew and produced buckets of beans almost everyday. They also have a wonderful flavor.



right on! lol... buckets! sometimes, too many. that did work out ok as I got to put a lot up. freeze vs canned... now glad I have them to enjoy. I really do like them fresh frozen.


----------



## amberg (Feb 15, 2016)

This is making me hungry, going to go get me a bowl of home made vegetable soup now and watch the pesky snow come down yet again!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (Feb 15, 2016)

amberg said:


> This is making me hungry, going to go get me a bowl of home made vegetable soup now and watch the pesky snow come down yet again!



*sounds cold!*  I remember some very cold mornings in Va.... Quantico to be exact! OCS. never forget the morning we were all kicked out of our toasty warm sleeping bags while out on a training mission... think it was about 11F that morning... 5 am. and to add insult to injury.... we had to shave!

_"but Platoon Sargent... surely you jest!! ?"_

trust me, he wasn't!... and also wasn't joking there was no hot water, _nither!_ ~


----------



## amberg (Feb 16, 2016)

Much to cold for me and my half crippled joints. and way to much snow!


Backyard Lumberjack said:


> *sounds cold!*  I remember some very cold mornings in Va.... Quantico to be exact! OCS. never forget the morning we were all kicked out of our toasty warm sleeping bags while out on a training mission... think it was about 11F that morning... 5 am. and to add insult to injury.... we had to shave!
> 
> _"but Platoon Sargent... surely you jest!! ?"_
> 
> trust me, he wasn't!... and also wasn't joking there was no hot water, _nither!_ ~


----------



## svk (May 27, 2016)

Had a bin of spinach that was set to expire very soon so I figured I had better eat it up.

Sauteed it with butter then added some dehydrated onion, garlic powder, salt, pepper, and nutmeg. Then I threw in a handful of shredded mozzarella cheese and stirred it in until it was mixed well. Was quite tasty and took all of ten minutes from start to finish.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (May 28, 2016)

svk said:


> Had a bin of spinach that was set to expire very soon so I figured I had better eat it up.
> 
> Sauteed it with butter then added some dehydrated onion, garlic powder, salt, pepper, and nutmeg. Then I threw in a handful of shredded mozzarella cheese and stirred it in until it was mixed well. Was quite tasty and took all of ten minutes from start to finish.



sounds good!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (May 28, 2016)

cut some beet tops the other day. washed and put into refer. decided to cook them tonight. they cook up and taste just like spinach! awesome... had dap of _butta_ on them and with some sour crem. S&P delicious!! film at 11:00!! ~


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (May 31, 2016)

here is those beet tops cooked. man, they are so good. served with some butta' and sour cream on side... S&P... and some add'l seasoning... just as tasty as fresh spinach. _really!
_
into pot:


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (May 31, 2016)

cook down:


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (May 31, 2016)

plated:


----------



## stillhunter (Jun 1, 2016)

Ya'll got to try this..............
Glory Collard Greens are the best thing next to home made and need no seasoning at all.

http://www.gloryfoods.com/products/seasoned-southern-greens-and-spinach/seasoned-collard-greens/

tonight I broke a re-heated, leftover custom cornbread muffin from last night into a big bowl of these collards and it was way beyond good.

I made the muffins w 1 box of Jiffy Cornbread Mix

1/4 cup sour cream

about 1/2 cup shredded mixed sharp/medium cheddar cheese

2 eggs

about 1/4 cup of Bisquick cause the batter was too wet

4 shakes each of Lemon pepper, chef Paul Prudommes "blackened steak" seasoning ( with the fennel seeds sifted out) and Tony Chachere's "Spice and Herbs" seasoning,

combined and spooned about 3/4 full into a large 6 muffin pan greased w Pam, let them rise for 10-15 mins.

baked for 20 mins. or so @ 425. They are about as moist as cake in the center and broken/stirred into the bowl the pieces soak up and thicken the potlikker in the collards to make a meal in a bowl that satisfies and seems like eating meat.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (Jun 2, 2016)

garden fresh rutabagas:


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (Jun 2, 2016)

garden fresh carrots:


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (Jun 2, 2016)

extra cheesie mac n cheese:


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (Jun 3, 2016)

just finished the rest of the rutabagas tonite along with carrots... as a snack. put carrots in small amount of veg soup I had made... butta' and s cream on the bagas... happy and full now... all veggie.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (Jun 4, 2016)

picked some more carrots from garden this afternoon... gave a couple of handfuls like this to neighbors... and one for 'the house'!
make a side out of it...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (Jun 7, 2016)

after doing up some fried green 'maters... I pan fried some reds from the garden... and had a couple of yard eggs with them. the dark dots are the gritz from doing the 'maters... tasty dish, this was... nice thick delicious yolks!!! indeed!


----------



## svk (Jun 7, 2016)

Those farm eggs with the thick and dark yolks are the best. Runny pale yellow store eggs do not compare.

I am going to have to stop at the health cooperative and get some farm eggs after seeing this.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (Jun 7, 2016)

svk said:


> Those farm eggs with the thick and dark yolks are the best. Runny pale yellow store eggs do not compare.
> 
> I am going to have to stop at the health cooperative and get some farm eggs after seeing this.



"bon appetite!"


----------



## svk (Jun 7, 2016)

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> picked some more carrots from garden this afternoon... gave a couple of handfuls like this to neighbors... and one for 'the house'!
> make a side out of it...
> View attachment 506295


I like when the carrots grow together like those little ones on the left and look like a pair of pants.


----------



## amberg (Jun 7, 2016)

Maybe, again, Maybe not!! Shall try!


----------



## amberg (Jun 8, 2016)

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> after doing up some fried green 'maters... I pan fried some reds from the garden... and had a couple of yard eggs with them. the dark dots are the gritz from doing the 'maters... tasty dish, this was... nice thick delicious yolks!!! indeed!
> 
> View attachment 506955



But I can't beat that!!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (Jun 8, 2016)

svk said:


> I like when the carrots grow together like those little ones on the left and look like a pair of pants.



ha - they are funny, huh!? I pulled some more this afternoon... and a few were that way... too. I trimmed them up at the compost bin, so here a bit shorter. not sure why they do that, but read once if the young carrot hits an obstacle it can cause it to split into two... as Alfred E. Newman always said: _"What me worry!"_ lol

well, did a google on it. cultivation issues can cause legging and also planting too close. these carrot seeds were planted too close and too late. I was guarded at best given I put them in so late in season. usually like them in by mid Oct... and they take off well once colder late Dec and Jan temps arrive.. prob too close is the cause here... I planted them at night... will plant next season much thinner... all in all, happy with these results. my 2nd pulling and have given 2 bunches away to friends, also. I will wait til I get some bolting, then I will pull them all out... and call it a day. cull out what I want to use and eat... also while they seem to have enuff soil below them... I usuall make a spl raised bed for my carrots, and dint this time, just added some compost and then seeded it ~

tasty in any event... in pre-prep stage for prep to cook - think I will make a *brown sugar* and *butta* glaze sauce for these...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (Jun 8, 2016)

svk said:


> Those farm eggs with the thick and dark yolks are the best. Runny pale yellow store eggs do not compare. I am going to have to stop at the health cooperative and get some farm eggs after seeing this.



it is interesting to me to note... not all yard egg yolks r the same... free range or not. I currently get yard eggs from two flocks... both great, but the one up in country has the deeper orange and thicker yolks. I used to get some from a small rural flock that had plenty of bugs to eat while free roaming... those yolks even thicker and deeper orange. also, I think type of chicken and age factors in some, too. I also like store eggs. recently bot 3 18 packs... store had a special going on at time I passed thru... hard boiled 18 so far... made some potato salad, thinking a nice egg salad mite be next in line... lol I like egg salad on 'mater sammi-es, too!!

all the more *mayo*, all the merrier!!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (Jun 8, 2016)

amberg said:


> Maybe, again, Maybe not!! Shall try!



??? what do u mean?


----------



## svk (Jun 8, 2016)

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> ha - they are funny, huh!? I pulled some more this afternoon... and a few were that way... too. I trimmed them up at the compost bin, so here a bit shorter. not sure why they do that, but read once if the young carrot hits an obstacle it can cause it to split into two... as Alfred E. Newman always said: _"What me worry!"_ lol
> 
> well, did a google on it. cultivation issues can cause legging and also planting too close. these carrot seeds were planted too close and too late. I was guarded at best given I put them in so late in season. usually like them in by mid Oct... and they take off well once colder late Dec and Jan temps arrive.. prob too close is the cause here... I planted them at night... will plant next season much thinner... all in all, happy with these results. my 2nd pulling and have given 2 bunches away to friends, also. I will wait til I get some bolting, then I will pull them all out... and call it a day. cull out what I want to use and eat... also while they seem to have enuff soil below them... I usuall make a spl raised bed for my carrots, and dint this time, just added some compost and then seeded it ~
> 
> ...


One good pair of pants in there and some other funny stuff lol


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (Jun 9, 2016)

came home today with a side of flied lice and shrimps. repurposed the shrimps... and prob use the flied lice side in my stuffed green peppers... flied lice good. genuine Chinese chef made, too!!! just add soy lol


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (Jul 9, 2016)

some summer peas side in the making, not too big a harvest. 2 plants came up as volunteers, i let them grow. got some seeds too, as i haven't paid much attention to them.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (Jul 9, 2016)

i like a salad of just sliced lettuce and homemade ranch...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (Jul 9, 2016)

a little avocado salad w/mayo on side of a mater sam-mie is really good, too. imo.






and a side of Doritos....


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (Jul 27, 2016)

tasty refried baked spud slices with butta', s cream and shredded cheese; S&P, too... very good!


----------



## yooper (Aug 10, 2016)

This is good


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (Aug 11, 2016)

yooper said:


> This is good



does sound good! thanks for posting it. I just cleaned out the lastof my garden's carrot bed... and got a bunch... hmm, mite otta get me some zukes and make this...


----------



## yooper (Aug 11, 2016)

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> does sound good! thanks for posting it. I just cleaned out the lastof my garden's carrot bed... and got a bunch... hmm, mite otta get me some zukes and make this...


Its also good with frozen vegetable like cauliflower and broccoli added, just don't par boil


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (Aug 11, 2016)

yooper said:


> Its also good with frozen vegetable like cauliflower and broccoli added, just don't par boil



thinking its in the plans for today... so if... then will post some pix!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (Aug 12, 2016)

first of all... regarding yooper's side zucchini recipe... here is what is behind the link.

*DEBBIE TROYER'S ZUCCIHINI*







now, then... in and of itself... this old 3 X 5 type card is hardly appetizing as it is presented. and the recipe does fall short on some of the 'guidelines' sequence... but easy enough to sort out, even if it mite take you a time or two. lol 

the point being... this recipe will produce a medley of flavors quite impressive all the way down the line!... and the end mixture, given the effort and work to get there... is a culinary work of art! an true recipe masterpiece showing off numerous summer veg colors. the mixture is spot on, too. we set the oven for 350 for one hour on bake, to be checked at 45 mins.

this is definitely a side or a meal... that should be tried. overall, easy to prepare... for us... it is to be a main dish... with some roasted chicken as _the_ side. lol


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (Aug 12, 2016)

here we are with the starting ingredients... as stated in the recipe.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (Aug 12, 2016)

oops, I forgot the carrots!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (Aug 12, 2016)

so we followed the recipe, figured out what was missing... etc... added accordingly... and ended up with this amazing mixture of delight. i was impressed to see how how the ol gungy recipe card had turned into this beautiful concaulktion to me a real honest culinary creation worthy of any uptown sit down dinner... or potluck country fare at a local church GTG and dinner! ... i could hardly wait to get it into the oven!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (Aug 12, 2016)

it was quite a bowl full of mixture. i was certain i had too much. way-y too much. but alas, no extra stove top. but as i proceeded to fill my baking dish... it was quite clear that what i had made up... was going to be just perfect for an ideal filling of the baking dish. 

here, u can see the results for yourself.  i shot this pix 'cause imo... the dish was in a pure artform... and i wanted to share it sans the final stove top crumbing of the stuffing.. which may hide it from view, but hardly... based upon results so far... hardly from being a very tasty dish!!! if i couldn't wait to get it into the oven... i definitely couldn't wait to get it back out and have some. as chef on this project... i had the oppty to taste test along the way... and i knew we had a winner! 

dang, an hour away... oh well... i did find a way to pass the time... 



in the mean time... waiting....


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (Aug 12, 2016)

and this is my final version of *DEBBIE TROYER'S ZUCCIHINI *as it went into the oven... 






omg, been in 45 mins now... awesome aromas coming from the kitchen!! 

_"stay tuned!"_


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (Aug 12, 2016)

*update:* one hour later:

clearly... the recipe is done!  it is a great one!!!  cooked to perfection!!!  she came out of the oven, 350 for one hour... later... sizzling and boiling at the edges!  omg, yes! this did exceed my expectations.  from that old dusty card, to this!  i knew, well had a feeling... this was not a post to overlook!  omg, i just  being right!!!! 

*DEBBIE TROYER'S ZUCCIHINI it is what's for dinner!:  (drum roll and a TaDAH!!!!.......) [*_the whole house smells awesome!_*]






*


----------



## amberg (Aug 12, 2016)

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> *update:* one hour later:
> 
> clearly... the recipe is done!  it is a great one!!!  cooked to perfection!!!  she came out of the oven, 350 for one hour... later... sizzling and boiling at the edges!  omg, yes! this did exceed my expectations.  from that old dusty card, to this!  i knew, well had a feeling... this was not a post to overlook!  omg, i just  being right!!!!
> 
> ...



I know this is good, The wife has been making this for long time, I love it. She also adds grated mild cheddar cheese to it. Another one of my favorites! You can use yellow squash also, Yummy!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (Aug 12, 2016)

amberg said:


> I know this is good, The wife has been making this for long time, I love it. She also adds grated mild cheddar cheese to it. Another one of my favorites! You can use yellow squash also, Yummy!



we added some summer squash too.


----------



## yooper (Aug 20, 2016)

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> first of all... regarding yooper's side zucchini recipe... here is what is behind the link.
> 
> *DEBBIE TROYER'S ZUCCIHINI*
> 
> ...


I have added both chicken and ham to the recipe.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (Aug 21, 2016)

yooper said:


> I have added both chicken and ham to the recipe.



we had some white meat from roasted chicken bot day before so shredded it and added it. great recipe! enjoyed the final fare...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (Aug 23, 2016)

it's not often we think of a meat as a side... but we had hickory smoked poik ribs for dinner and smoked brisket and burnt ends as a side...


----------



## svk (Oct 9, 2016)

Wow this thread has been quiet for a while.

I love steamed cauliflower but cooking it makes the house smell like farts. Literally.

Today I cooked a cauliflower head in the crockpot. Added an inch of water and sprinkled a little garlic, salt, and pepper over it. Cooked it on high for four hours and it was as tender as could be with no smell in the house whatsoever. Sorry I forgot to take pics.

Tried topped with a little American cheese, butter, then butter and cheese which was the best.


----------



## amberg (Oct 11, 2016)

svk said:


> Wow this thread has been quiet for a while.
> 
> I love steamed cauliflower but cooking it makes the house smell like farts. Literally.
> 
> ...



I love steamed cauliflower with cheese sauce also, have you ever tried steaming some in one of these steamers. I love this thing.


----------



## svk (Oct 12, 2016)

amberg said:


> I love steamed cauliflower with cheese sauce also, have you ever tried steaming some in one of these steamers. I love this thing.


Yes we have those at the house and cabin and they work well. Cooking broccoli, cauliflower, or asparagus in there doesn't make the house smell so good though. I was surprised how scent free the crock pot was.


----------



## amberg (Oct 13, 2016)

svk said:


> Yes we have those at the house and cabin and they work well. Cooking broccoli, cauliflower, or asparagus in there doesn't make the house smell so good though. I was surprised how scent free the crock pot was.



I see your point with the smell. Since I don't smell very good it doesn't bother me.


----------



## srb08 (Oct 16, 2016)

I did some Asparagus today on the grill. Tossed in a little Olive oil and Kosher salt.
I had some smoke going and was unsure how it would work with Asparagus. It was a Perfect compliment.


----------



## amberg (Oct 18, 2016)

srb08 said:


> I did some Asparagus today on the grill. Tossed in a little Olive oil and Kosher salt.
> I had some smoke going and was unsure how it would work with Asparagus. It was a Perfect compliment.



Asparagus with cheese sauce and hollandaise sauce, ( Damn't ) Enjoy it !!!


----------

